# Gurkha Doble Maduro Cigar Review - One of my favorites



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great construction, strong plesant taste, even burn, white ash.

Read the full review here: Gurkha Doble Maduro Cigar Review - One of my favorites


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Jon, this is one of the Gurkhas that I do like.


----------

